# how to decrease or control the Tumbling in tumblers



## trinity

I have been rearing tumblers from past 15 years and use them for races once in a year. 
All these years what has been a problem is many birds in when they are young tend to tumble too much and by the next year racing season will not be in a position to fly at all.
anyhow we will have other young birds which would have by then turned into adult bird and would also have reached upto 8-12 hours or more flying time, i just wanted to know is there any method to control the tumbling so that they can atleast fly for some time.


----------



## Glyn

If You Mean So They Stay in The Air , My Mate Had Some Roller And He Got A Washing Line Prop And Put A Bag On It So when they went to land he would flag them and they would carry on flying

hope this works for you


----------



## trinity

thanks a lot glyn but its is not the case of a roller. the tumbling becomes so high that what ever you put or show the pigeons just fall to the ground because of the over tumbling effect. we use some methods here but i need to know what they do around the world


----------



## Birdman79

I know folks that plug the tail feathers completely and fly the bird.It's suppose to balance the bird out when it tumbles too much by the time it completely grows.


----------



## RodSD

I don't have tumblers, but have you tried adding more wheat or even safflower?


----------



## george simon

trinity said:


> I have been rearing tumblers from past 15 years and use them for races once in a year.
> All these years what has been a problem is many birds in when they are young tend to tumble too much and by the next year racing season will not be in a position to fly at all.
> anyhow we will have other young birds which would have by then turned into adult bird and would also have reached upto 8-12 hours or more flying time, i just wanted to know is there any method to control the tumbling so that they can atleast fly for some time.


* Hi TRINITY, First we need to understand each other so let me explain when we here in the USA say race we are speaking of the racing homer that is able to come home from 600 miles.Second when we speak of tumbler we are not racing them but we do have competion on there tumbling ablity these birds fly around the loft area. Third High Flyers these birds are trained to fly 10 to 15 hours or more they also do not leave the area of the loft they fly high and well trained high flyers will and can stay in the air from dawn to dusk. This is their compition.So when you say race tumblers we do not under stand what you mean.Please explain.* .GEORGE


----------



## yellowking

I think TRINITY means competing with tumblers...I could be wrong.

But if you want less tumble then you should breed the tumblers to straight fliers. Sometimes we use power fly birds to calm down a bird that is too hot for its own good.


----------



## Ravi.birds.animals

*To reduce tumbling of a tumbler*

Hi Sharath,
In order to reduce the tumbling of the tumbler bird, Feed 2 to 3 ml of *Pure honey* everyday until tumbling reduces to the required extent...

I have tried and succeeded in it... let me know your result for the same...

Note: Make sure of the dosage... Too much feeding may make bird loose ablity to tumble, specially young birds...


----------



## thepigeonkey

That is so interesting. I would just breed it to a Tippler or high flier and then breed back to a tumbler a couple of generations. It sounds like your tumblers are as good as our rollers. India and Asia minor is where many of our fancy breeds came from.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

What do you feed them?


----------



## Chuck K

I live in America. Here we fly Birmingham rollers. If you want to reduce the frequency of the roll in rollers more corn in the mix will make them less frequent.


----------



## laughingdog

Breed to racing homer?


----------



## laughingdog

Feed n water more of. helps decrease roll in rollers.rollers.


----------



## IamAlex

george simon said:


> * Hi TRINITY, First we need to understand each other so let me explain when we here in the USA say race we are speaking of the racing homer that is able to come home from 600 miles.Second when we speak of tumbler we are not racing them but we do have competion on there tumbling ablity these birds fly around the loft area. Third High Flyers these birds are trained to fly 10 to 15 hours or more they also do not leave the area of the loft they fly high and well trained high flyers will and can stay in the air from dawn to dusk. This is their compition.So when you say race tumblers we do not under stand what you mean.Please explain.* .GEORGE


Hi George,
In southern parts of India we a have mixed breed, high flyers or low flyers mixed with tumblers although we call them tumblers. These birds will tumble as well as capable of flying for longer duration. There are competitions held for these type of birds on the basis of their flight duration and the pigeon should tumble at least once during the flight to be qualified. Hope this is helpful.


----------

